# Tesadüf



## FlyingBird

What does 'tesadüf' mean?

İ looked at dictionaries and it say 'coincidence' so what would be difference between 'rastlantı' and 'tesadüf'?

Please someone give some examples with both word.

şimdiden teşekkürler.


----------



## saane

The turkish language has a lot of words with an arabic origin. Thats why you can find two words with the same meaning, one of them is mostly turkish and the other one is arabic or persian. In your case, tesadüf is an arabic word for coincidence, used also in turkish. 
So, there are basically the same, synonyms.


----------



## FlyingBird

But which one is more used?

Also what 'tesadüf etmek' mean?

Some sentences as example are very welcome.


----------



## FlyingBird

FlyingBird said:


> But which one is more used?
> 
> Also what 'tesadüf etmek' mean?
> 
> Some sentences as example are very welcome.


Kimse?


----------



## Muttaki

When origins are considered 'tesadüf' is from Arabic and 'rastlantı' from Persian.


----------



## FlyingBird

Muttaki said:


> When origins are considered 'tesadüf' is from Arabic and 'rastlantı' from Persian.


Tamam, tesadüf etmek ne demek? Tesadüf etmek ile ilgili birkaç örnek verir misiniz lütfen?

*'İ found money in the street by coincidence' *cümlesini nasıl çevirirdiniz?


----------



## Muttaki

Şöyle çevirirdim: Yolda tesadüfen para buldum.

"Tesadüfen" is the adverb form. Like saying 'by coincidence'. You would say: "Tesadüfen karşılaştık", meaning "We met by coincidence/chance".

I am not sure about "tesadüf etmek". But it sounds more appropriate rather to use "rastlamak". But note that if you say "Yolda paraya rastladım" it would sound really weird. Perhaps this is because of the fact that what you would encounter going in the street would mostly be a human being. But still you could say for instance "Kitabı okurken şu kelimeye rastladım" meaning "I encountered this word as I was reading the book".

One last thing is that it is same thing to say "Tesadüfen onunla karşılaştım" and "Ona rastladım".


----------



## FlyingBird

Yardım ettiğiniz için çok teşekkür ediyorum.


----------

